# how to skin, gut and cook squirrel



## Brower

i think it was Cleankill47 who said he knew how to skin, and perpare squirrel...i just need some info on recipes and skinning...id like to keep the hind if possible


----------



## Cleankill47

If you are going to skin for the hide with a squirrel, then you'd better have a comfortable chair handy. The squirrels are among the hardest animals to skin, and the hair will stick to the meat very firmly. Go to

http://www.huntingfootage.com/showphoto.php?photo=377&sort=1&cat=523&page=1

And click on the video link. that is the fastest way I have seen yet, but it doesn't leave very much in the way of hide. This technique is mainly for those who skin for meat. For example, where I live in Georgia, the daily limit per hunter for squirrels is 12 squirrels. Some people go and collect quite a few when they get the chance, so that video helps save a few hours of work.

You don't have to worry about losing the opporitunity to sell squirrel skins, as you are lucky to get $1 each for prime fur.

By the way, if you can ever choose, get the female squirrels for meat. The males can have a very strong taste, especially if you touch or cut any glands by accident while cleaning them.


----------



## Brower

thanks again cleankill47


----------



## chabla

heres a recipe that my uncle used for venison and it works for squirrel too.
first get some flour put it in a deep tray mix with pepper,creole and salt depending on how much squirrel you have vary amount of each ingredient . it depends if you like it spicy put a lot of creole in it. roll your washed squirrel cubes into the mixture till covered than pour vegetable oil in a deep skillet and fry em to golden brown they taste mad good
props to my uncle for making it 
heres a site with more recipes 
http://www.backwoodsbound.com/zsquir.html[/url
ask if you have any questions


----------



## AlTheGud1SRtaken

i've just set some traps for squirrels in my attic. is there a recommended way of killing them if i plan to eat them? i was thinking of just drowning them, would this effect anything if i plan to eat them?


----------



## mnhunt1989

Shouldn't reck to much if you drown them but if possible i would think it would b better to just hit them over the head...as for cooking squirrel i have had alot of fun making them in the crock pot...use some golden mushroom soup and throw in carrots and potatos. i just start it in the morning and i have a nice meal at night meat gets very tender this way


----------



## AlTheGud1SRtaken

so on an animal the size of a squirrel how long would i generally have before rigamortis sets in? i had to run out for a few hours and hadn't bled it out yet. i came back and it's a bit stiff, is it still good? i'm bleeding it out now.


----------



## mnhunt1989

yeah i'd say it would still b alright...i wouldn't let them sit out much longer than that


----------



## gunattic

cleankill47 is right.. the hair is a bugger to keep off the meat of a squirrel.
probably the worst animal for that.
we have broiled 'em.. with a little lowry's season salt.. they are easy to overcook though so you really have to watch that. I think the next one will go in the slow cooker though.. a little water and some pepper or lowry's.. or both.


----------



## dfisher

Oftentimes soaking them in water before cleaning can help.

Good luck,
Dan


----------



## dfisher

Same holds for bunnies too. Soaking in water for hair reduction I mean.
Dan


----------

